# Sheepdog training.



## samuelsmiles

Does anyone have experience of this or an interest in it?

Me, Percy and Maggie (my Border collie and collie) have been training with sheep for a few months now and it would be good to hear experiences and tips from others; especially novices.

Maybe even have our own sub-forum?.


----------



## samuelsmiles

A great day's training today. With my confidence growing, the dogs seemed to sense this, and they were responding to my commands much more willingly and quickly.

With Maggie being a recent rescue dog lacking confidence herself, I've been very careful to not be too overpowering/loud when giving commands. A few weeks ago my teacher did tell me to be firmer with my 'down' commands when she completed her short 'outrun' and came up behind the sheep, but she seemed to cower a little and move away from the sheep when I did become firmer with the 'down' command. I felt maybe she has had a bad experience of training in the past and was very unsure about my raised voice which I never use away from the sheepdog training.

Anyway, today was just a joy, with Maggie doing her little 'outrun,' taking a firm 'down' pretty much instantly, and then 'walking on' at a steady pace following me and the sheep and holding them together nicely. Just so chuffed with her.

Percy, on the other hand, has a much stronger eye and I've also really struggled to stop him 'gripping' the sheep and scattering them hither and thither. Today, however, was another leap forward in his training and he is developing a nice wide 'outrun' and a sharp 'down.'

'Walking on' when bringing the sheep towards me has been the point at which I've lost him and he's gone in and 'gripped,' but with my control now improving and my confidence growing he really moved the sheep at a nice, steady pace. Seeing him in that typical crouching Border collie stance, with his collie 'eye' utterly focused on the sheep moving towards me this morning is etched in my mind, and something I'll never forget.

We're all learning this together as novices, and at first it was all a bit of a whirlwind, but today just seemed to flow that much more naturally and easily. Really looking forward to next week already.


----------



## Twiggy

My late sister used to compete with a couple of her collies. Trouble is unless you happen to own vast areas of land and lots of sheep it's quite difficult to put the training in. She used to go for lessons twice a week to a shepherd but even his sheep soon became 'over-dogged'.

I have had a go with one or two of mine and it is brilliant to see them doing what they were bred for.

I have a friend who competes with her dogs and I may well go and watch her at a trial later in the year.

Good luck with your dogs.


----------



## DalenWirth

I didn't knew about this sheepdog training. I think i gotta involve my dog in it as well. I hope it learns better and becomes a great dog.


----------



## Jazmine

Would love to have a go with something like this. I know of somewhere I could go for a taster day but I don't think they do proper classes.

We might be getting chickens at some point this year so I suppose Scout will have to make do with herding those...


----------



## rona

Jazmine said:


> Would love to have a go with something like this. I know of somewhere I could go for a taster day but I don't think they do proper classes.
> 
> We might be getting chickens at some point this year so I suppose Scout will have to make do with herding those...


Have you looked here?

Breeders & Trainers Directory - International Sheep Dog Society


----------



## Jazmine

rona said:


> Have you looked here?
> 
> Breeders & Trainers Directory - International Sheep Dog Society


No, I hadn't seen that, thank you


----------



## Burrowzig

I've done a bit with Kite, but haven't been for a while (can't afford it). I went with this trainer Lake District Working Sheepdogs and he was very good - summed Kite up at a glance and said there's no malice in her, and put her straight in with a flock of about 35. As she's a Welsh Sheepdog, not a Border Collie and with a very different working style, he adapted to her and had researched the difference before our first lesson. As Welshes are more droving than herding dogs, she does the 'walk up' better than the outrun. And she never attempted to grip - what she did (and it worried me a bit) is that Welshes move the sheep by barking at them, and if that doesn't work, body-slamming them. When Kite launched herself sideways into a stubborn sheep, I thought she might hurt herself (and a friend who works as a shepherd with Welsh Sheepdogs has had one of her dogs injured by doing exactly the same thing).

It was great to see her instinctual working methods coming out though. And I was very pleased with her upright stance and tail, bold manner and quick response to cut off any sheep that made a run for it. Just what the Welsh Sheepdog Society requires in the working test.


----------



## samuelsmiles

Jazmine said:


> Would love to have a go with something like this.* I know of somewhere I could go for a taster day *but I don't think they do proper classes.
> 
> We might be getting chickens at some point this year so I suppose Scout will have to make do with herding those...


Is that Andy Nickless in Worcestershire, Jazmine? Border Collie sheepdog training advice, videos, pictures and sales We went up there for a training day just before Christmas.

Finding someone near enough is a bit difficult, especially here around London, and a lot of trainers don't seem to advertise online. I was lucky because I remembered that the chap who did my house check prior to adopting Maggie competed his dog/s and he was able to recommend my teacher. She's in Burnham Beeches, Buckinghamshire and the price is a thoroughly reasonable £10 per dog per session.

With you being further north and further west (I think) you should find it a lot easier to find a suitable trainer and the more you get involved, the more contacts you will get.

Here's another useful link for us Southerners. :001_smile:

Wessex Sheepdog Society | South East England Sheep Dog Trials


----------



## samuelsmiles

Burrowzig said:


> I've done a bit with Kite, but haven't been for a while (can't afford it). I went with this trainer Lake District Working Sheepdogs and he was very good - summed Kite up at a glance and said there's no malice in her, and put her straight in with a flock of about 35. *As she's a Welsh Sheepdog, not a Border Collie and with a very different working style*, he adapted to her and had researched the difference before our first lesson. As Welshes are more droving than herding dogs, she does the 'walk up' better than the outrun. And she never attempted to grip - what she did (and it worried me a bit) is that Welshes move the sheep by barking at them, and if that doesn't work, body-slamming them. When Kite launched herself sideways into a stubborn sheep, I thought she might hurt herself (and a friend who works as a shepherd with Welsh Sheepdogs has had one of her dogs injured by doing exactly the same thing).
> 
> It was great to see her instinctual working methods coming out though. And I was very pleased with her upright stance and tail, bold manner and quick response to cut off any sheep that made a run for it. Just what the Welsh Sheepdog Society requires in the working test.


That's interesting; I saw a Bearded collie working the sheep in much the same way. Really steady.

Edited to add. Ah, I didn't read the post thoroughly. The Bearded collie didn't bark, body slam or launch itself into the sheep. :001_smile:


----------



## Jazmine

samuelsmiles said:


> Is that Andy Nickless in Worcestershire, Jazmine? Border Collie sheepdog training advice, videos, pictures and sales We went up there for a training day just before Christmas.
> 
> Finding someone near enough is a bit difficult, especially here around London, and a lot of trainers don't seem to advertise online. I was lucky because I remembered that the chap who did my house check prior to adopting Maggie competed his dog/s and he was able to recommend my teacher. She's in Burnham Beeches, Buckinghamshire and the price is a thoroughly reasonable £10 per dog per session.
> 
> With you being further north and further west (I think) you should find it a lot easier to find a suitable trainer and the more you get involved, the more contacts you will get.
> 
> Here's another useful link for us Southerners. :001_smile:
> 
> Wessex Sheepdog Society | South East England Sheep Dog Trials


It was Nij Vyas in Leicestershire that I had a look into. Will have a look at Andy, Worcestershire isn't a million miles from me.

It's only Scout I think I would take, in my (inexperienced) view, I don't think Mira would be suitable, but then I suppose that is up to the professionals to decide...


----------



## samuelsmiles

Jazmine, you won't get anyone better than Nij Vyas. Amazing clip near the end with his sheepdog and the sheep nose to nose.

[youtube_browser]b3EmxKfPCz8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Jazmine

I think this thread might actually spur me into action and get something booked, so thank you for that...


----------



## WarFlyball

Jazmine, Katy has been taking Skye - the guy tried to buy her! I'll get you the details


----------



## Jazmine

WarFlyball said:


> Jazmine, Katy has been taking Skye - the guy tried to buy her! I'll get you the details


I don't think there's any danger of a farmer wanting to buy Scout...


----------



## samuelsmiles

Well, the sun shone brightly yesterday, making training a real joy. For the first session here, with Maggie, I had some 'dogged' sheep that stayed really close - fine for us at the moment as such novices.

Yesterday we worked on her little 'outrun' and her 'down,' 'walk on' and 'steady' commands and she now keeps a lovely distance from the sheep as we walk around the field, with her keeping a close eye on any sheep daring to move out from the little flock (5 sheep)

Percy, on the other hand, is still coming in too close and too quickly making it harder work for me, although I'm now able to read his thoughts a lot earlier and we only had one sheep lightly 'gripped' yesterday. Probably just enough wool for a tea cosy.

Of course, an important aspect of sheep herding for a hobby is the welfare of the sheep, and I have been having genuine thoughts about retiring Percy's short herding career. The last couple of weeks, though, we have made great leaps forward so am happy for him to carry on training.

Hoping for plenty more sun next week. :001_smile:


----------



## samuelsmiles

Not so sunny at training today but Maggie, here, is keeping a good distance and balancing the sheep in her very gentle way. 

[youtube_browser]oP8tAOHVnK0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## samuelsmiles

Beginning to work more as a team with Percy in the video as we become more experienced. I really have to get a much sharper 'down' and steady him when driving the sheep, so my body language has to improve to impress on him what I want, I think, to get better control

We did do a little of driving the sheep away from me a couple of weeks ago. I love learning/training new stuff, and to see him walk just a few feet ahead of me pushing the sheep around the field gave a great sense of teamwork. 

[youtube_browser]IXiFgpPlH2E[/youtube_browser]


----------



## samuelsmiles

A short video of Maggie practicing her outruns, and her 'aways' and 'come byes' this morning.

My little lady doesn't have a strong 'eye,' but if I was a Victorian farmer and needed to drive my sheep to the market, I'd trust her to keep them all together for me, and we'd make it in good time. 

[youtube_browser]1atcu2p87XI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Moobli

Good luck with your dog's training. There is nothing quite like watching a collie working sheep 

(Sorry for the overload of pics - especially if you have seen them before)








































































































































Oops - got a bit carried away. It seems ages since I have been able to share my sheepdog piccies


----------



## Moobli

And my unconventional sheepdog


----------



## smokeybear

Nothing unconventional about a GSD doing sheepdog work as it is a shepherd!

Cleo38 and I are taking our GSDs to Pat Tagg next month for some GSD herding exposure


----------



## Moobli

smokeybear said:


> Nothing unconventional about a GSD doing sheepdog work as it is a shepherd!
> 
> Cleo38 and I are taking our GSDs to Pat Tagg next month for some GSD herding exposure


Haha pretty unconventional in the UK and even more so with wild hill sheep.

I look forward to hearing how you get on at Pat's.


----------



## samuelsmiles

Moobli; do you have any videos of your collies working or training? I would love to see them.


----------



## Moobli

samuelsmiles said:


> Moobli; do you have any videos of your collies working or training? I would love to see them.


Yes I have  Will dig a few out for you.


----------



## Moobli

There are quite a few here ...

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTiqafks1s9iZB19wHEn2fA/videos


----------



## samuelsmiles

Thank you for posting the training videos, Moobli; very helpful. Lovely dogs you have.

One of my dogs, Maggie, is a completely different animal and has a very low 'drive'. She's really easy to work with - nice and steady and gently keeps the sheep together, when herding them with me. I'm keeping her outruns very short at the moment and not putting her in a position to fail because I don't want to be too firm with her. She's a very sensitive dog being a recent adoption, and I want all of her experiences to be positive.

Can 'drive' be nurtured or encouraged?

Percy, conversely, is much stronger and would be my choice of dog if we get to the standard required to compete in a novice trial at the end of the year. He does a decent length outrun at the moment but has a tendency to go too far and come in a bit quick before I can steady him. My teacher has got me to go through the sheep to face him and be very firm with my 'stands'. 

Whatever, they are both a joy to train with - a real highlight of my week. I'll subscribe to your youtube videos for future reference (encouragement.)


----------



## samuelsmiles

Hello Moobli. I've posted this video of Percy at last week's training. It is a bit long at 17 minutes, but if you ever had time to look at just a little of it, I would love to hear your opinions on the training methods, and my handling skills (lack of) with Percy. Any critique would be much appreciated. 

[youtube_browser]GX80l_EvPtM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## samuelsmiles

We've had a couple of weeks off because our teacher has been on holiday, but the break has given me/us new enthusiasm and I'm really happy with how our sessions went this week. Here is Percy practicing his driving, which included some 'cross driving' as an added bonus. :smile5:

[youtube_browser]27jE3JvO7BU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## samuelsmiles

For a long while now I've been thinking if clicker training could be applied to sheepdog training. I take my dogs to the nearest place that allows us to train weekly but progress seems to have plateaued, and I think we should be further on than where we are now.

This is a short video I took tonight of the sort of stuff I do with my collies when off duty. Of course, when you introduce sheep, on a hot day, and the sheep are looking for shade and not being particularly agreeable, the whole dynamic changes.

Having said that, Percy was as good as he's been this morning and it was a thrill seeing him collect some sheep 100 yards distant, 'looking back' and then collecting the single straggler.

I'm hiding down here to keep out of the line of fire, but would appreciate any advice regarding clicker training with sheepdogs?


----------



## samuelsmiles

I had a brief discussion on the forum yesterday regarding the possibilities of using clicker training to help with our sheep herding training and was quite excited when told that, yes, it could be of use. After my training session yesterday morning I started thinking how clicker training could be used prior to the session, and even during the session.

I had already taught the 'away', 'come-bye', 'stand', walk-up' and 'lay-down' commands using traditional methods. To get him going left, the left arm was raised, a ball was thrown and once he was reacting to the arm before the ball was thrown I introduced first a vocal prompt, and then a whistle. I'm sure clicker training, with the knowledge I now have, would have produced the results a lot quicker than I achieved, but I had managed to get Percy doing huge outruns with a rock steady 'down' and a steady 'walk-up' as he slowly came in towards me. To all intents and purposes he was herding invisible sheep. The video in the post above shows the sort of stuff we do when out.

At the end of the sequence of moves I would throw a ball or Frisbee for him to catch thinking that this was his reward for doing the things asked of him. Now I'm not even sure that that was the reward or just a part of the sequence of moves. Why should catching the Frisbee be the reward? - maybe the simple act of running fast and responding to my commands are what he enjoys most - maybe that was the reward. He does love to run.

So all the basic sheepherding commands were in place. As someone who had never had a dog before and had never heard of clicker training before, it was slow progress and I'm sure clicker training would have produced quicker and more accurate results.

With sheep herding though, the reward _is _the sheep and the act of herding the sheep. The only way you can remove this reward is to block with your body, or a vocal 'correction' or when practicing driving by using a long-line. You have to work with the dog, the sheep, the weather and the terrain. Nothing will _ever _be consistent. You can't 'shape' a sheepdog to perform when he's in hunting mode and using his natural instinct, - things happen far too quickly, and there are far too many other influencing factors to allow this.

For what it's worth, I do use a clicker and treats for a behavioural issue with Maggie who can be anxious around dogs that rush in at her. It really is a help for her (and me).

Sheep herding is altogether different though - it's all about building up a good working relationship with the dog and having confidence in each other to do job that has no real consistent factors. Everything is changing in split seconds - the dog has to make it's own decisions.

I was at first excited about the possibilities of clicker training with sheep herding, and thought it could be a really valuable asset, but was a bit disappointed to learn that there is little or, in truth, no value in this field of dog sport/work.

Well, I was disappointed initially. But then I thought how refreshing it is to be working just with the natural instinct of the dog, learning together, and free from science.


----------



## AmyHatcher

I've worked both my collies for many years. Both work totally differently. Buzz works in farm style so gets the job done quickly, calmly and efficiently so very useful for a farmer but looks a bit sloppy on the trials field. My other dog, Star works as a trials dog so a bit too accurate for farm work but superb trialling dog. I highly recommend getting Male Runner Ducks or Runner Duck crosses instead of having to pay out for sheepdog lessons. Ducks make great pets ( but are messy) and can be worked for short periods (20 minutes max) a few times a week once they are fit. Males are better as the females can have egg related problems. Also its nice to give the males a home as most breeders struggle to sell the males.


----------



## samuelsmiles

Hello Amy. I've looked at some videos of dogs working ducks on Youtube after your suggestions; their movement looks very flighty and I'm not sure they would be suitable for both of my dogs. Percy can still get over-excited if any of the sheep become detached from the flock and he does still grip occasionally if this happens, so with a small duck.....?

I haven't a garden big enough for runner ducks but, at the moment, we train weekly for a really reasonable £10 per dog per session so it isn't overly expensive.

In October we'll be spending a week in Wales at Pembrokeshire Sheepdogs  with Anna-Lou Daybell teaching us, but am hoping to maybe get a weekend in somewhere else before that. You're not too far from us so am interested to know if you have any recommendations of trainers in the south that you have used? :001_smile:

eta. Preferably 1-2-1 training.


----------



## samuelsmiles

Just returned from a training holiday with Anna-Lou Daybell at Pembrokeshire Sheepdogs, and can't recommend her highly enough - an amazing lady. Engaging, funny, energetic and very patient; with the training at her lovely farm, we came away with a whole load of tools to progress with the sheep herding.

And the sun shone every day.


----------



## Moobli

samuelsmiles said:


> Just returned from a training holiday with Anna-Lou Daybell at Pembrokeshire Sheepdogs, and can't recommend her highly enough - an amazing lady. Engaging, funny, energetic and very patient; with the training at her lovely farm, we came away with a whole load of tools to progress with the sheep herding.
> 
> And the sun shone every day.


Fab. What did you learn? Any piccies?


----------



## samuelsmiles

Hello Moobli, a lot of time was spent on working the dogs off-balance. I was taught one exercise which has been a real turning point and given us renewed energy to make an attempt at a novice trial late next year. It's a very simple exercise but involves lots of the aspects of sheepherding in quick succession and is giving me the control I was finding difficult to achieve prior to the holiday.

The importance of mastering the shepherd's whistle was also stressed so I've been practicing hard with it and ,today, for the first time I felt confident enough to use it at training and got the really sharp downs/stands which I've been after for months.

Percy and Maggie, aren't from working stock so haven't the 'eye' of the proper working dogs but Percy, in particular, is beginning to work the sheep around nicely now. The importance of having a good teacher for just one week has been invaluable.

Although I took my camera I didn't manage to get any photographs of the training - I was too engrossed in that and watching the other dogs being trained. Early on the last morning I did get this photo which is on Anna-Lou's farm where we spent the week.


----------



## samuelsmiles

It's been about a year since we started sheepdog training, and there have been times when I thought that we've been getting nowhere quickly. And I was half right - it hasn't been quick.

But, very slowly, (how else can it be?) I think we are getting somewhere. Here's Percy training driving and some off-balance stuff yesterday. 

[youtube_browser]FvmwnadQaik[/youtube_browser]


----------



## samuelsmiles

We attended a training clinic with a well respected trainer/trials champ a couple of months back and I came away with renewed energy - Percy, in particular, is beginning to show signs that maybe we will be able to enter a small novice trial next winter - taking the flanking commands nicely, stopping when asked and working 'off balance' really well.

I think he's looking like a proper little sheepdog now. 

[youtube_browser]F1YTUifXR-k[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Moobli

I haven't been on for ages, so have just caught up with your progress. Percy looks to be really focusing on his job and starting to read his sheep now. Brilliant - you must be thrilled.

Just a tiny request, it would be nice to hear the whistles/commands rather than that music on future videos if possible, pretty please


----------



## samuelsmiles

Thank you, yes, very pleased with the progress. Although it has come to a bit of a halt with Percy a bit lame and Maggie having just had an operation; we've been unable to train the last 3 weeks.

Percy's confidence is increasing all the time and, as such, the distance he is working at is beginning to increase as well. His driving and cross driving is the most pleasing, and we managed to guide some sheep through gates about 40 yards away for the first time a few weeks back. We finished with our first penning too - well, four of the 5 sheep anyway.

I have to say, though, I've been to four or 5 teachers now and a few clinics and some of the training methods seem very, very harsh (unfair on the dog), and not something I'm prepared to do with my dogs. I've been told on more than one occasion to punish (scruff them by the neck) or roughly drag them back to where the problem began to let them know I'm not happy with what they have just done. I've have seen some not too pleasant stuff.

If Percy or Maggie do something wrong, I absolutely know that it is through me not communicating to them what I want clearly, or me putting them under too much pressure at too earlier a stage - neither of them are wilfully disobeying me. If something goes wrong I'll just take a step back and do some easier work to relieve the pressure a bit.

It's all just for the pleasure with us, though, and my two are pets first and foremost, so when we're snuggled up around the fireplace in the evening together with a glass or 2 of red wine (me not the dogs) I need to know they've been fairly treated.

ps. Yes, hopefully I'll get a video done soon with just the commands (the whistle is still a work in progress) and not the music. There was a bit of a racket going on in the second video with a workman, a jackhammer and some concrete.


----------



## Moobli

I can't remember if I have asked before, so apologies if I have, but what is your long-term aim with your dogs? Is it to compete in trials or simply to harness your dogs natural instincts for the satisfaction of doing so, iykwim? 

Sadly harsh methods are still employed by some in all types of dog training, and sheepdog training is not immune.


----------



## samuelsmiles

At the moment we're training purely for pleasure - for me and the dogs. They love working the sheep as much as I love working _with _them - trying to achieve as good a standard of sheep herding as possible. If we get to a standard where I think we could enter a novice trial in future, that would be amazing, otherwise I'm quite content doing as we are purely for their and my enjoyment. If it makes them happier, more content dogs, it makes me happy and content too. :smile5:


----------



## Parly

Picking this one back up despite its age!!

For those of you lucky enough to live near or know one willing to give you some time and patience - farmers with sheep and working dogs are (in my view anyway) the ideal people and places to learn from in the first instance. 

One in particular has been great and just read her perfectly from the first time he let her in the open with his sheep. She's not a working dog but regularly trains alongside him and his dog / sheep because she loves it.


----------



## Moobli

samuelsmiles said:


> At the moment we're training purely for pleasure - for me and the dogs. They love working the sheep as much as I love working _with _them - trying to achieve as good a standard of sheep herding as possible. If we get to a standard where I think we could enter a novice trial in future, that would be amazing, otherwise I'm quite content doing as we are purely for their and my enjoyment. If it makes them happier, more content dogs, it makes me happy and content too. :smile5:


I haven't been on the forum in months (just too busy) and wondered how you were coming along?


----------



## samuelsmiles

Moobli said:


> I haven't been on the forum in months (just too busy) and wondered how you were coming along?


We're progressing nicely thank you. Still training weekly (It's been almost three years now) so we are entering our first trials this winter, with the first one in November. It will be a 'cradle' trial initially which I am quite confident is within Percy's capabilities (it is an entirely different matter whether it is within my capabilities however.) This will consist of an outrun and lift of about 200 yards, the fetch, driving the sheep around and behind me, controlling the sheep through some weaves, through a maltese cross and then in to an ungated pen.

We've done all of these components individually and have just started to put it all together in practice but have just three more sessions with our trainer before the first trial.

I'm very confident that Percy can achieve all of this, but me? Not too sure. Whatever the result, he'll get a big marrow bone and a bigger hug afterwards.


----------



## samuelsmiles

A wonderful day for us today because Percy came third in our first sheepdog trial. The wind was blowing a gale and the sheep were very flighty but Percy was one of just three dogs to complete the course. Three years, almost to the day since beginning our training we have made it in to the next issue of the Farmers Guardian.


----------



## Twiggy

Wow - huge congratulations.


----------



## samuelsmiles

Twiggy said:


> Wow - huge congratulations.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Burrowzig

Well done.


----------



## samuelsmiles

Burrowzig said:


> Well done.


Thank you very much.  Here is a photograph from Sunday showing some of the course and another dog working.


----------



## Jenny Olley

Brilliant, well done.


----------



## Moobli

That is brilliant. So pleased for you. All that hard work is paying off. Well done.


----------



## samuelsmiles

ROMNEY MARSH, 
Whitehall Farm, Lynsted, Kent, (Judge, R. Wickens, Otford, 26 ran) Cradle 1, M. Banham (Chipstead) Meg, 53 of 75; 2, D. Thompson (High Halden) Gus, 52; 3, C. Debois (Watford)* Percy, 48*. Nursery 1, P. Griffiths (Plumpton Green) Micky, 83 of 100; 2, D. Thompson (Lynsted) Brig, 74; 3, M. Banham Molly, 72; 4, M. Banham Jock, 68. Novice 1, M. Banham Tom, 82 of 100; 2, M. Banham Jimmy, 79; 3, P. Griffiths Gwen, 73; 4, B. Temple (Slough) Troy, 72

That's my boy!


----------



## samuelsmiles

Moobli said:


> That is brilliant. So pleased for you. * All that hard work is paying off.* Well done.


Thank you - yes, we're back in training now and aiming for 50 points in our next trial in December (can't wait). Just have to improve on the 'threadle' part of the course and we could achieve it.


----------



## samuelsmiles

Well, after Percy's initial success in our first trial, we have competed in two more without luck. On our second trial I was lazy and didn't really set him up properly for his outrun and he only brought three of the 4 sheep back. He was working the three sheep nicely so I decided to carry on, in the vain hope that no-one had noticed the lack of a complete flock. Unfortunately the judge _had _noticed and she came out to politely inform me that we had to go back for the missing sheep. Lack of experience (and handling skill) ensured that things rapidly descended into chaos with dog, handler and sheeps scattered randomly across the trials field. No rosette today.

Our third trial was progressing quite nicely with a lovely outrun and fetch, and some driving, however one of the sheep felt too much pressure from Percy and just collapsed to the ground, refusing to budge one inch. Never having seen this before, I was convinced that we had killed our first sheep in competition and, although she was coaxed back to life by a helper, she refused to cooperate and we faced a consecutive retirement part way round the course. No rosette again.

So it's back to training - starting in the morning, and we will be aiming for next winter's season of trials with a little more experience. Here is a photograph of Percy looking very smart at one of the trials.


----------



## samuelsmiles

A bright morning for some extra training - and a moment of rest to gather our thoughts.


----------

